# Oops... :(



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, so I saw this at a pet store yesterday. These poor boys were in literally the worst conditions I have ever seen, even for feeders. I can already tell they have a URI and probably mites and worms on top of that. So....yeah. They're mine now. There were two more in the tank and plenty more in others but I couldn't handle more than two, especially since I'll need to get them neutered because I have three girls. They have a vet appt. today. Turns out the vet I wanted to see was sick and referred me to this place, which is a real ouch to my wallet because they're going to charge me $48 a rat just for the exam, meds and fecal and stuff will be more. But I just couldn't leave them there. I literally spent 40 mins in that store staring at them. This is why when I see a dirty tank I should immediately walk away before I see any faces.  Wish me luck, their appt. is at 3 for the meds and then I'll have to find a place to neuter them ugh. I really didn't want boys because I didn't want the extra expense but look at them. They are in my quarantine cage and I haven't been able to get a great picture, but Twitch (no name from store) is an agouti berkshire? and the nameless one who was called Bandit at the store but I'm not sure if I'm sticking with it, is the white one with cute black markings on his head. I will update soon with how the vet visit goes. 









Also extra update on Gaz, she's doing fantastic and I can't wait to go get her stitches out at the other vet's. Me and vets are becoming close friends and I don't care for that financially. X/ Hopefully getting stitches out is cheap?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

That's horrible. It makes the cages at my petsmart look like a mansion. And getting stitches out wasn't that expensive from what I remenber.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh gosh... That's what they were in at the store??? I'm not sure I would be able to leave then either.... But it would be tough.

Nowadays if I need something from a pet store I send hubby. But... Sometimes that backfires lol


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah that was their cage at the store.  It made me miserable to look at them. Twitch sounds awful. The lady said he'd been there FOUR MONTHS and they even tried to sell him in a pet tank at one point (which bugs me that the hamsters and such in the pet tank looked decent but the feeders' tanks looked like they skipped the last 500 cleanings) but nobody wanted him. They got him when he was little so he could be anywhere from 5-6 or 7 months old, but he looks small for a boy so the blocks are probably made of garbage.  The white boy is smaller and younger looking but not by a lot. Maybe he's 3-4 months? I dunno but it was really sad and I finally broke down and took them home. 

And you know what the worst part is? The lady heard I had girls and said "If you accidentally have babies you can sell them to us". I would NEVER sell a rat to a place like that. Not even if I found it on the street. Feeding it to a snake would be better than locking it in that tank!!!  Ugh.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Rugrats said:


> Feeding it to a snake would be better than locking it in that tank!!!  Ugh.


That's honestly, sadly, probably true.


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

Update from the vet trip:

Twitch and Bandit (I guess it stuck now lol) have pinworms, coccidia parasites and of course a possible uri. They gave me doxy (pill form, wish me luck ugh), albon, and I have ivermectin already. It'll take about 20 days to get all the doses done. I'm going to go ahead and call about neuter appt's so that those are scheduled asap.  Wish me luck! They're already much perkier than yesterday and they don't even have any medicine yet. The first doses will happen after I get out of class around 7.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rugrats said:


> Update from the vet trip:Twitch and Bandit (I guess it stuck now lol) have pinworms, coccidia parasites and of course a possible uri. They gave me doxy (pill form, wish me luck ugh), albon, and I have ivermectin already. It'll take about 20 days to get all the doses done. I'm going to go ahead and call about neuter appt's so that those are scheduled asap.  Wish me luck! They're already much perkier than yesterday and they don't even have any medicine yet. The first doses will happen after I get out of class around 7.
> View attachment 245594
> View attachment 245602
> View attachment 245610
> ...


What form of ivermectin? Be very careful with ivermectin. I wish you good luck. I hope they will feel better soon.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

They are very adorable. I hope they bring you lots of happiness. You are awesome btw to take this on. Not many people would have. =)


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm so glad they are in a good home now. Please report this store to the appropriate people! 

Yeah,I'm worried now that the "feeder tank" is empty, they will put more in it. 

And on a side note... Wouldn't those parasites even make a snake sick? Smh. 

So glad they seem better already!!!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Considering the feeder places I've seen, that is hardly horrible. But good on you, anyways. They are a cute pair.


----------



## Rugrats (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks guys.  

Gribouilli - it's the horse paste but I've used it before on the girls to get rid of mites. I give a tiny tiny amount, but I will be careful!  

They are so cute. They are very friendly so far but obviously nervous and really didn't want to take their meds tonight. Bandit in particular was a very squeaky protester!  They are really strong and quick too, but very fun and I hope they get better and live a decent amount of time. I doubt they'll be super long-lived or anything but I hope I can get them to at least two years of happiness! 

I do feel bad about the ones left behind and the tons of them waiting to take these boys' place, but I can only handle so much and at least I can make a difference for these two. I hated supporting the store by buying them but I would've hated to leave them more. I do know I'm not allowed in a pet store for a very long time lol online shopping for me!

Also just in case anyone was worried those pictures are in the little travel thingy at the vet's; their quarantine cage is bigger I promise!


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

You're a good person. Good job doing what you needed to do. I know that a lot of people do not advocate for buying from places like this because it adds to their revenue, but honestly, you saw a need and you took the opportunity to fill it. The boys are lucky to have you!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I personally prefer to rescue but I won't turn my back on rats who need it and I commend you for helping these two boys knowing they would be sick. Good for you and I hope they live happy lives with you.


----------



## GrowlingHorse (Apr 2, 2016)

That's awful, I believe that *EVERY* animal should at least legally have to live in a big enough habitat that's clean!


----------

